
PaperNIC – Open Source Document Management and Collaboration System - dos4gw_exe
https://github.com/murat-cileli/papernic
======
riprowan
I'll probably be downvoted to hell for this, but as a secure, programmable,
collaborative document management system, the information technology community
would do well to swallow its derision and learn from what Lotus Notes 3x/4x
did right, because it absolutely excelled in this role.

I still see tools that are catching up to the things Iris / Lotus was doing
twenty years ago to great effect.

------
userbinator
Any information on what is NIC supposed to stand for here? Because it's
certainly not Network Interface Controller.

The other thing that stands out to me, and not in a good way, is the "%8"
instead of "8%" in the example screenshot (meanwhile, the upload progress syas
"100%".)

~~~
MobiKid
I first thought of (NIC) as in Network Information Center... which is commonly
used for Domain Registars names, i.e. InterNIC or DirectNIC.

As this seems like a service that's searching and storing information, I can
see it kinda acting like DNS and this place being the registrar of
information.

------
chrisper
On the English demo site, someone was able to do a script injection, sending
you to a porn website when you type a message.

[http://imgur.com/QTFPUGy](http://imgur.com/QTFPUGy) (SFW)

------
toddnni
I have been looking for a Document Management System, and I would like to
understand how does this compare to other open alternatives like dSpace.

I would favor older and more established project, but maybe I'm focusing too
much in Document Management and haven't thought about the collaboration
aspect. PaperNIC might be better there.

~~~
bensummers
If you've been looking at things like DSpace, take a look at my company's open
source information management platform: [http://haplo.org/](http://haplo.org/)

Very strong on metadata, good file handling, integrated workflow, extensive
API for scripting.

------
yellowapple
No license information (aside from "proprietary" in composer.json) and no
installation/deployment instructions (I'm not at all familiar with Composer;
I'm assuming I need to run the SQL code on a MySQL instance, but that doesn't
explain what's needed to actually get it running).

------
techsupporter
I'm not sure what to do with this. Is it a virtual document filing cabinet? Is
it self-hosted? The only license I can find, that _softblush_ mentioned, is
proprietary instead of open source.

If it is an e-filing cabinet, are there others?

~~~
clintonc
Seconded -- need better documentation.

Also, the demo instance has some injected javascript, so commenting on the
dashboard sends you to a pornography site.

------
dogma1138
No license file?

~~~
softblush
composer.json -> "license": "proprietary"

~~~
jimktrains2
So, not really open source?

~~~
Someone
[https://github.com/murat-
cileli/papernic/blob/master/LICENSE...](https://github.com/murat-
cileli/papernic/blob/master/LICENSE.txt) was added 11 hours ago (an hour after
your comment).

That's the GPLv3 license, so the intent seems to be to license it as GPLv3 (
_" or later"_? I wouldn't dare guess), but I cannot find a statement to that
effect.

------
kippfe
What is the use if this? No really, in a world of already established
messaging/contact system, using this need to create another contact-list? In a
world where documents made with Google Suites or Office365 or other, do we
need this? I'm just looking for a reason based on a management/conpany view.
But salute & thumbs up for the effort.

~~~
stonogo
There is a real use for an actual document management system, whereas G Suite
and Office365 are more properly described as "walled garden onboarding
platforms." A real document management system provides just as much value for
documents drafted in 1965 as it does for the company picnic newsletter.

Having said that, this does not appear to be what the headline claims it is.
This appears to be some kind of half-assed Sharepoint clone.

